# What do you think of this crazy cage Idea.



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

So my guinea pigs are currently living in a rabbit cage with about a cube sized shelf. I know with guinea pigs it is all about the floor space they have nothing to do with hight, but this is the best I can do. This is just my idea of what I want to do. I am going to put down flooring on top of the rabbit cage and have a ramp going through the opening at the top. I want them to have more of a space to run around, and at the bottom of the cage the ramp is in the way. What do you think of the idea?


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

GP's don't really like height very much so I doubt they would use it. They really need an absolute minimum of 4ft x2ft floor space so could you not attach it to the cage on floor level?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry but its not really the best option, it will still be very small, the ramps will use a lot of space, and doesnt allow any real open plan space to popcorn in


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry but I have to agree with the others, that isn't great at all especially if your pigs won't use the ramp (my boys hate ramps with a passion)
The bare minimum for 2 piggies is 4ft x 2ft


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

I know 2x4 is the bare minimum, but this is the best I have right now. In September they will be in a 2x4 cage, but the house I am in right now there is just not quite enough room.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

do they not have a run to go out in?that cage looks very small


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> I know 2x4 is the bare minimum, but this is the best I have right now. In September they will be in a 2x4 cage, but the house I am in right now there is just not quite enough room.


you asked for opinions, we gave you opinions, you have quite a lot of extra space to the side of the cage, can you not make a C&C cage and make use of that extra space?


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just so you all know my OH and I have decided to build an attachment to the bottom of their cage. It is not 2x4 but will be very close to it. Pretty much the only thing I can show you right now is my plans on grid paper because we are getting the supplies when he is done work. If you want to see them I will upload them but I hope this will make you all happier.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

xchocolatexmustardx said:


> Just so you all know my OH and I have decided to build an attachment to the bottom of their cage. It is not 2x4 but will be very close to it. Pretty much the only thing I can show you right now is my plans on grid paper because we are getting the supplies when he is done work. If you want to see them I will upload them but I hope this will make you all happier.


I'm glad you are making their cage bigger, but to be fair it isn't us that need to be made happy, we all just care that the piggies are :thumbup1:


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Wen haven't figured out the ramp system yet, but the plan is to have ramps down to underneath the table thing so they will have that entire space to run around and be happy. I will probably just have toys under there and their food and bed. If I do this I will probably take the second level in the cage out so they will have more room in the main cage. If you have any idea's as to what we could do with the ramps let me know. And you all are much more experienced with piggies so I hope this will meet your approval.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

What will the dimensions be?


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

It's about 2x3 Grids but in a different shape. Almost 2 grids by 3 and a half grids.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what are the actual dimensions? in inchs or cm rather then grids, i have a feeling it will still be too small


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

24 1/2 x 47 1/2 inches. What is the Minimum, I can probably add a bit here and there.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thats an ok size, for no more then 2 piggers, just dont make it any smaller, also be careful your ramp doesnt take up a lot of floor space


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

So with all my planning, this is my final result. Ha, a C&C cage. As far as I can tell they are very happy with it. I just added a new hay rack that I made and a towel because they are very avid fleece diggers. This was the best solution I could come up with is to put a place for them to go under.

So these are pictures of my Bugaboo's Jake and Elwood as well as their cage and it's layout.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

It looks good! Is that a 4 x 2 cage, with floor space underneath? If so that is perfect for them xox


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

tiggerthumper said:


> It looks good! Is that a 4 x 2 cage, with floor space underneath? If so that is perfect for them xox


Its only the main area. When I go back to school in the fall my apartment will have more room for them. Then once school is done my OH and I are moving into a bigger house where they will also have more room. But this house is rather smallish but in my apartment they will have my bedroom to run around in when I let them out. I wasn't planning on getting them until September, but my little men needed homes and I wasn't about to say no.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

thats way to small and yes u must be crazy to keep a pet in there


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think it's to bad much better then what they had and I'm
Guessing they get lots of time out free range and cuddles


----------



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

Daynna said:


> I don't think it's to bad much better then what they had and I'm
> Guessing they get lots of time out free range and cuddles


Yup, I'm still working on the cuddles though. They still are a little skiddish.


----------

